# Empfehlungen ??



## Nova (28. September 2001)

Hallihallo !

Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr mit MP3s beschäftigt...bin sozusagen nicht mehr up-to-date. Früher natürlich über Napster...
Jetzt kreisen allerdings soviele Links durchs Netz, was taugt denn wirklich was ? Meine Bekannten raten zu atlantic city oder kazaar (Keine Ahnung ob richtig geschrieben...). Wer kann mir nen Rat geben ?

Merci beaucoup !
nova


----------



## Psyclic (28. September 2001)

audiogalaxy.com ... is phat geil


----------



## Shiivva (28. September 2001)

audiogalaxy funktioniert bei mir nicht... 

Hab so ziemlich alles ausprobiert, am Besten haben mir bearshare, limewire und gnotella gefallen...


----------



## addïct (28. September 2001)

Hab schon alles mögliche probiert und am besten ist meiner Meinung nach winmx. (http://www.winmx.com)


----------



## Kugu (28. September 2001)

Also wenn du Musik hörst, welche nicht die breite Masse besitzt empfehle ich 
Audiogalaxy Satellite ( audiogalaxy.com ) denn da bekommst du wirklich 99% der Musik die du suchst. 

Wenn du Songs aus z.B den Charts downloaden willst würde ich 
immer Morpheus benutzen (nutzt auch das Kazaa Protokoll, soweit ich weiß ). 

Dort bekomme ich konstante 80kb Speed, denn man lädt eine Datei von mehreren Usern gleichzeitig herunter. 
( Morpheus steht bei downloads.com seit Wochen auf Platz eins der meistgedownloadesten Software 
und User, sind eigentlich immer mehr als 500.000 User online )

Soweit von mir


----------



## Psyclic (21. November 2001)

bah ich hab mir heute ma morpheus runtergeladen...voll der dreck da findste ja gar nix!!!
ich such ne kleine alternative zu audiogalaxy weil der speed nich so pralle is...hab ja jetzt dsl *fg*


----------



## Shiivva (21. November 2001)

mit morpheus ist es halt wie bei den meisten filesharing-programmen...immer wieder probieren 
d.h. so gegen Nachmittag find ich da auch kaum was gegen abend allerdings schon...
kommt ja auch drauf an, was Du suchst *g*


----------



## redfreakz (6. Dezember 2001)

also meiner meinung nach gibt es kein ultimatives sharingtool bei dem du alles bekommst was du suchst (wie bei napster.. von underground bis massenware)... ich hab einfach die bekanntesten tools installiert (audiogalaxy, morpheus, winmx, edonkey, direct connect und napigator -> für winmxserver) und geh dann wenn ich was suche die einzelnen progs durch bis ich es gefunden hab! ist leider nicht mehr so einfach wie bei napsterzeiten aber ich finde trotzdem alles was ich brauche 

am meisten kann ich von den programmen audiogalaxy, winmx und edonkey empfehlen (wobei edonkey nicht so gut für einzelne lieder ist, sondern mehr für gepackte alben und filme)


----------

